# Any SUCCESSFUL DIY Canister (not PVC pipe based)



## BobAlston

Anyone know of successful DIY canister filter, not built entirely of PVC pipe (I know those work) such as ones built with 5 or so gallon buckets and

a) Work successfully when placed below the tank as would any other canister filter (this pressure issue causes many designs to fail)

b) Are able to reasonably be taken apart for media cleaning (I saw one with various "bolts" around the lid of the canister that would be difficult to remove - but it worked)
This is not the one with the bolts to which I was referring but is also similarly screwed down lid
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/5523-Filter-D.I.Y

I have seen designed based with "lock & lock" brand container
http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/do-yourself/37207-diy-mini-canister-filter.html

But it appears he ran it at the same height as the tank vs. under the tank.

I have also read about Gamma seal lids which looked really possible. One build I read about using these had leakage around the plastic piece that connects to the rib on the bucket, not on the screwed in part.

Of course, there are various PVC plastic designs that do work well but are generally not real large and quickly get expensive.

And finally, yes, I have spent many hours searching forums and the web looking but so far without success. Hopefully someone has saved a favorites link to a successful design I had not seen.

Bob

P.S. Just saw this one made out of 5" x5" vinal post for the body.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/79540-diy-canister-filter-improved-easy-use.html


----------



## TAB

I've not seen any that have lasted for any period of time that were not made out of some type of tube. rather its PVC, ABS, fiberglass, polystyrene or HDPE

Now there might be some clamp type plastic bin that would work, but chances are they are very expesive. As they would have to be water proof( AKA gasket or oring seal, a water proof tool box would be a good example) Then there is also the question of are they safe. Thats going to depend on alot of factors, there are no rules like "this type of plastic is safe". how much they deflect is another question and how much deflection can there be before there is a leak/failer of the container. 


I don't want to discourge you, but this is one of those things where you are going to have to find that hidden gem. They are out there. the only quesiton is are they going to be cheaper then a more conventional system.


as far as finding pipe, often times you can find scraps on construction sites that can be bought for cheap/ given too you. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## BobAlston

Anyone try a Vittles vault?

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDYQ8wIwAg#

Made by the same folks that make the gamma lid for use on any 5 gallon bucket. But the threaded part is molded into the container vs. the way the gamma lid adds to the bucket. and it is the connection between the part holding the non-lid threads to the bucket that was the source of leaks.

Bob


----------



## Daniil

I made one out of 4 gallon bucket and tested for about 5 month with success.
I will post pics later.


----------



## BobAlston

Further reading suggests the vittles vault uses the same ring and lid process that is used for any appropriately wide container with the proper "ridge" near the opening.

How about a Cornelius Keg, previously used for soda dispensing. It handles up to 130 psi so pressure is no problem. Two ports suitab le for liquid. One typically used for liquid and the other for gas but apparently the size dimensions and type. Main problems: 1) adding/removing filter media; 2) keeping filter media from going up the liquic output tube.

Just another thought.

Bob


----------



## niko

Best video I've found among tons of them for DIY canister filter.

--Nikolay


----------



## TAB

something tells me a durm is a littl bigger then he wanted


----------



## majstor76

I have big carnister but its not for easy opening. Next time im gonna redoit ill use canoe barell


----------



## Daniil

This is a little sketch of my DIY bucket filter.
I got 4 gallon bucket with the lid from “Rodda paint”, or any other paint company, they sell them for $5 or if you a good customer, they just give you one.


----------



## BobAlston

Daniil said:


> This is a little sketch of my DIY bucket filter.
> I got 4 gallon bucket with the lid from "Rodda paint", or any other paint company, they sell them for $5 or if you a good customer, they just give you one.


So did you build it or just thinking about it?

Can you put it under your tank like any commercial canister filter?

How long have you been running it?

Leaks when running or when not?

What kind of lid and how does it attach to the bucket - threads built into the bucket of a gamma seal type approach?

How do you remove the bucket from the hoses to clean it out?

Looks like when you remove the top, all the water in the return tube will run out on the floor.

A rectangular plastic paint bucket like this:
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=12636

Bob


----------



## Daniil

Yes, I build one, and it has been running for about 5 months now.
I have no leaks running or not.

It is a regular round paint bucket and lid that snaps tight.
For easy removing hose from the bucket, I install garden hose couplings one before pump and ball valve one after the ball valve on the intake hose 
http://grnleafinc.com/CATALOG/GATOR_LOCK/Green_Gator_Garden_Coupling.asp
To clean the filter i pull bucket from the stand and clean it outside or in the tub(when wife is not home).


----------



## dwarf

DIY Canister Version 1 Running for more than A year before I create my version 2









Let me share my DIY Canister Ver. 2 running for almost 4 months now...


----------



## BobAlston

Dwarf

Pretty cool.

What container did you use for #2 and where can it be obtained?

Did the bulkheads come on the container (I seem to see a dispensing nossle) or where did you get them?

Are the green things quick disconnects?

Ball valves to stop the water in the hoses when you disconnect?

thanks for posting!

Bob


----------



## dwarf

BobAlston said:


> Dwarf
> 
> Pretty cool.
> 
> What container did you use for #2 and where can it be obtained?
> 
> Did the bulkheads come on the container (I seem to see a dispensing nossle) or where did you get them?
> 
> Are the green things quick disconnects?
> 
> Ball valves to stop the water in the hoses when you disconnect?
> 
> thanks for posting!
> 
> Bob


I am based in Philippines

The container is a normal container widely used here for Purified Mineral water, 
bulk heads from the same supplier of the container ... 
I think Home Depot or Wallmart has it in US,

The green ones are Hose Repair Connector from Garden Shop.... this is what they use when there is a leak or hole in a water hose i use 3/4 size

I have ball valves but not shown on pics after the green connector

BTW.. thee reason I make version 2 is for me to be able to see the things inside the canister since it is transparent blue..


----------



## BobAlston

Well dwarf has one though I cannot tell exactly what container he used and how to get one here in the USA.

Here is one using a Rubbermain water cooler.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?44659-DIY-canister-filter&highlight=DIY+canister

He had it 2-1/2 feet below his tank.

If I assume a 6-inch screw top, and .433 psi static pressure per foot of water in the syphon tube, it is about 30.6 pounds of force on the lid. (.433 psi/ft of water x 2.5 foot high x (6 inch diam x .5) squared x 3.1415926) It is that force that causes such to leak and fail.

Clearly from my reading it is the top seal that is problematic even in PVC based DIY canisters. It appears a strong screw closure with gasket and plumbers tape, smaller size is better, works.

Bob


----------



## BobAlston

Daniil said:


> Yes, I build one, and it has been running for about 5 months now.
> I have no leaks running or not.
> 
> It is a regular round paint bucket and lid that snaps tight.


How about some pictures and details of the bucket? Is the paint bucket below the tank or on the same level of the tank (makes a BIG difference for water pressure on the bucket lid)?

Bob


----------



## rickwrench

I used a 4 pack of Oggi acrylic canisters as the starting point for mine. Available at Target. You get 4 assorted sized for $25. Or maybe 5, now, according to the Target website.

They are acrylic, a big plus for fabrication ease, in my opinion.
I used 3/8" acrylic tube, glued in place with ordinary acrylic solvent glue, for bulkheads, just like making acrylic aquariums. Two bulkheads, one each for in/out., and one for each electrical cord. For my nano tank filter, in addition to the powerhead, I put a Catalina 50w titanium heater into the canister, so four tubes.

You will need to make a new lid gasket, as the supplied lid gasket is not "pressure resistant" and, in fact, barely seals.
I tried a neoprene ring at first.
For my second gasket attempt...
I used Reynolds Advanced Materials Ecoflex silicone, a trial kit, enough for a -lot- of gaskets (about $30). I flipped the lid upside down, taped a dam around the rim and poured the rubber in. The next day, I had a cured, soft, pressure tight gasket.

It sits about four feet below the tank, no leaks in over a year.

Total outlay was about $70 for all the materials, not including the power heads. Enough material for 4 (or 5 now) canister filters.










If you are tempted to use the very nice looking Oggi stainless containers, which also have an acrylic lid, forget it. I don't what kind of "stainless" it is, but it rusts out in about two weeks.

Rickwrench


----------



## dwarf

Just want to share our photo shoot a friend of mine ask me to make for for Him


----------



## neilshieh

the materials aren't worth it... diy canisters are just for the kicks if you don't have the supplies readily lying around. if you have to buy the powerheads and stuff don't waste your money. a sunsun filter can be bought for 55 dollars shipped and saves you the trouble and works very well. i made a diy canister filter. it was fun but it was only because i had a spare powerhead that i wasn't using.


----------

